# The Lee Bros. cookbook is awesome



## food writer (Feb 20, 2007)

This is one of the best cookbooks I've ever had the pleasure to read:

"The Lee Bros. Southern Cookbook," by Matt Lee and Ted Lee, (W.W. Norton & Company, 2006, $35).

The Charleston brothers are great writers and have a knack for spinning interesting yarns about the fabulous recipes.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You're not the only one who thinks it's a good book: it has been nominated for both James Beard AND International Association of Culinary Professionals cookbook awards! In fact, IACP has it in two categories: American cooking and First Book.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Can you elaborate a bit more on what you liked about the book food writer? How are the recipes and the techniques?


----------

